# Transformatori >  34 => 30

## Mairis

kaa lai pazemina spriegumu priekspastiprinaataajam no 34 v liidz kautkaadiem 28-30 volteim??????

----------


## marizo

ar zēnera diodi, ja vajag nelielu jaudu, vai zēnera diodi + tranzistoru.

----------

